# [Materiel] Problèmes de claviers aléatoires

## spider312

Salut à tous

Je me décide enfin à poster, car cela fait depuis mon install de gentoo (soit presque 2 mois) que j'ai des problèmes plutôt étranges avec mon clavier

Au début, cela se manifestais par des touches qui restaient appuiées, j'ai donc réelement pensé à un pb hardware (en plus c'est un clavier de portable)

Puis ensuite c'est des touches sur lesquelles je n'appuiais pas qui restaient coincées, là j'ai commencé à douter (par exemple, Shift ou Alt deviennent bloquées d'un coup sans que je ne les touche, et je dois appuier dessus pour annuler ça)

Récement, j'ai essayé avec un clavier externe, et il se trouve que ce 2e symptôme reste, et surtout d'autres strictement indescriptibles arrivent également

J'utilise xorg 6.7.0-r3, avec les ati-drivers, un touchpad synaptics (mes soupçons sont sur lui, j'ai des erreurs comme "psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio4/input0 lost sync at byte 1" dans mon dmesg), une souris Logitech MX500 en usb et mon xorg.conf peut se trouver là

Merci d'avanceLast edited by spider312 on Fri Feb 04, 2005 1:57 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## spider312

up   :Sad: 

----------

## spider312

Je remarque que ça arrive surtout quand j'appuie pleins de fois sur la même touche (comme quand je remonte de 10 lignes dans vi par exemple)

----------

## kernelsensei

t'as deja essaye en console pour voir si le probleme survient aussi ?

----------

## Trevoke

Tu as quoi comme methode d'input pour .. Ta souris par exemple? /dev/input/mice ?

Essaye juste /dev/input/mouse0 ou ce que tu preferes.. Je peux pas garantir que ca changera quelque chose mais on ne sait jamais.

----------

## spider312

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> t'as deja essaye en console pour voir si le probleme survient aussi ?

 le fait est que c'est aléatoire, ça arrive desfois pas avant une heure d'utilisation intensive, alors ce genre de tests c'est lourd  :Sad: 

----------

## spider312

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Tu as quoi comme methode d'input pour .. Ta souris par exemple? /dev/input/mice ?
> 
> Essaye juste /dev/input/mouse0 ou ce que tu preferes.. Je peux pas garantir que ca changera quelque chose mais on ne sait jamais.

 

tu parles de la conf de xorg là ?

----------

## Trevoke

Oui.

(c'est bref, c'est concis, ce que je suis bon! Qui a dit c... ?)

----------

## spider312

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Oui.
> 
> (c'est bref, c'est concis, ce que je suis bon! Qui a dit c... ?)

 y'en a aucune de spécifiée, au passage je donne un lien vers ma conf xorg dans le 1er topic  :Laughing: 

c'est le 

```
   Option "Device"         "/dev/psaux"
```

 ? Parceque je ne vois que ça qui puisse correspondre, ou alors si ce n'est pas ça, quelle est la syntaxe que je dois utiliser s'il te plait ?

----------

## kernelsensei

car si le pobleme arrive aussi en console, le probleme serait kernel et non xorg !

----------

## spider312

pour info, je n'avais pas vraiment remarqu" ce problème là avant gentoo en fait (j'avais une Mandrake avant), enfin je ne me rapelle plus trop, mais ça ne m'avais jamais autant saoulé que maintenant

----------

## TTK

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Je remarque que ça arrive surtout quand j'appuie pleins de fois sur la même touche (comme quand je remonte de 10 lignes dans vi par exemple)

 

Pour monter de 10 lignes dans vim essaie 10k  :Wink:  ou les deplacements pas blocs avec { ...

J'avais des pbs similaires, mais pas identiques, sur mon portable toshiba. Un brave homme m'a suggéré l'option de boot suivante: psmouse.rate=40 et ca a marché. Ca se produisait en console et sous X quand je tapais trop vite, ou en jouant a xkobo.

Par contre je perds certains tap-clicks (trop brefs) du touchpad, m'enfin j'en avais marre des lettres en dddddddouble  :Smile: 

Tshaw

----------

## spider312

ok merci, je vais essayer ça  :Smile:  (de toute façon, le touchPad je m'en fous, j'ai une MX500 à coté pour ça

----------

## spider312

Bon eh bien ça n'a rien changé, j'a viré la déclaration du touchpad dans le xorg.conf et ajouté l'option de boot, et rien n'y fait, j'ai eu droit à la touche suppr qui est restée enfoncée quand j'ai lu mes mails  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## spider312

Bon, une petite tentative de remontage de topic

à priori, j'ai ce problème même en console ...

je relie un peu ce problème à cet autre pour lequel je viens de poster : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2010814#2010814

Bien qu'à priori, ça ne soit pas lié ...

----------

## spider312

okéoké, je tente une nouvelle fois de remonter ce topic, en y ajoutant une info interessante, une autre personne a le même problème sous windows avec le même portable, ça ne vient donc même pas du kernel, la je suis un peu paumé ...

----------

## kernelsensei

bah, c'est donc materiel .... vu que c'est independant de l'OS ..  :Sad: 

----------

